# How big is the biggest tank YOU own?



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

So... How big is the biggest tank you own? My "big tank" is 15 gallons. Feel free to post pics and details on your tank!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

33g long. I honestly have no need or want (or the space) for anything bigger!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

A 270 gallon many years ago. For my silver arowana and some cichlids. My great uncle (he gives us a lot of stuff) had it collecting dust along with other tanks in his basement for years, so when our fish grew out, he gave it to us. It wasn't the prettiest tank, but it was functional.


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

I'd love a 270! I'd even take a 125... Heck.. A 55 lol.
I'm not allowed any more tanks though, and nothing bigger. My biggest tank right now is a 37gal. I've also got a 6.6 gal with some newts in it, but I'm about to move them to my 28gal and plant some plants that'll grow immersed in it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

125. I'm hoping to get started with second 125 soon - it's sitting in the living room, in place, but dry.....


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

my 55 is in storage till we get our own place, but then that bad boy is going UP! lol


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

Currently I have a standard 30 gallon, 40 gallon hex and a standard 10 gallon (which use to have goldfish BUT is currently empty.) I do have "space" for more but currently it can not be anything larger than a 40-50 gallon.... Once we get the Basement refinished there will be space for a 200+ (although that won't be any time soon)...


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

the biggest in my house are 2 75g... one Male African cichlid tank one community tank. Then a 46 lobster( crayfish really) tank. The 75 community will actually be transfered beggining of next year to something more like 125+ but I want to build it into a wall so ummm need a bf first to get free labor hahaha


----------



## Lost Eventide (Jun 30, 2012)

My biggest is my 55, which currently has cories, tetras, a clown pleco, and my red tail shark (which is surprisingly chill. I was worried I might have to rehome her but she does he own thing and only occasionally chases). I also have a 29g for my betta sorority, a 5g hex and a 5.5g for my two males, and a 13g that is currently empty and was going to house a rescued telescope goldfish from my boyfriend's parents' pond (it's doing really poorly with the koi and rocks... it may be fully blind from eye damage at this point and I suspect a swim bladder issue from how it was swimming), but recently mom said she's only feeding two tanks when I'm up at school (my betta boys go with me) so I'm going to have to convince her to feed the goldfish as well before I take it.

Mom has made it clear I am not to put up any more tanks until I move out though (which is unfortunate because I want more male bettas xD). We just don't have the room with three large parrot cages as well, but I'd love to have a 125 or something larger when I get my own place. I'm hoping to look into putting aquariums into the wall of a fish room (similar to how pet stores have them set up, but with some larger tanks on separate filtration systems) so floor space won't be as much of an issue.


----------



## Oscar98 (Apr 25, 2013)

A 150g i just got filled up today.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Oscar98 said:


> A 150g i just got filled up today.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


oh man!! I would love to have that! 
One of my clients(I am an event planner) has a built in 175 hex freshwater and a built in 500g salt and I drool everytime I set up over there!


----------



## Oscar98 (Apr 25, 2013)

There it is! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oscar98 (Apr 25, 2013)

Sorry bout that here it is


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oscar98 (Apr 25, 2013)

Well i guess pictures dont show up when ur using ipod. Can u see it?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

10 gallons!


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Oscar98 said:


> Well i guess pictures dont show up when ur using ipod. Can u see it?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Pics don't work on the app.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Biggest tank currently is 45 gallons, which houses my shubunkin. However, they are getting upgraded to a 140 gallon tank once our house renovations are complete this year.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

All of you lucky people with huge tanks! If only...


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

crowntaillove3 said:


> All of you lucky people with huge tanks! If only...


take the plunge... Just dooo it! You will not regret ;-)


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

If it was up to me, I would have a house with fish on every corner. The parents? Not so much.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

crowntaillove3 said:


> If it was up to me, I would have a house with fish on every corner. The parents? Not so much.


You could trade in those small tanks for a bigger one ;-)

You'll presumably be keeping fish for a long time - the huge tanks will come.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Next summer, I'm probably going to upgrade my 15 to a 20. Big whoop, I know. It's a start...


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

My largest tank is currently my 55 gal goldfish tank. They are getting an upgrade to a 75 when I move and the 55 will become a community. In the next decade or so I plan to have a 125 and a 150. I don't want to go so large as I would need to reinforce the house. 










It's cheating (hehe) but the largest water-holding-thing (not technically a tank) is my 4000 gal koi pond.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I want a koi pond SOOOOO badly. My parents considered one because we are redoing the backyard, but they said no. I was really pulling for that one!


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

crowntaillove3 said:


> Next summer, I'm probably going to upgrade my 15 to a 20. Big whoop, I know. It's a start...


You should upgrade to a 29. It's a much bigger tank than the ones you have, but it's still a small tank. from there you can go to a 55 (a 4 foot tank), and then from there either a 90 or even a 125 (6 footer!)


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

So my mom JUST re-considered a koi pond! In the middle of doing research! Pray for me... Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

thekoimaiden said:


> It's cheating (hehe) but the largest water-holding-thing (not technically a tank) is my 4000 gal koi pond.


My mom is in san diego and when i do my west coast 2 week trip I plan to (first spend a week with her) help her and her bf with a Koi pond. They are walkig didstance to Balboa park with their awesome Koi pond. Please give me tips on a great set up for them. they have decent land being with downtown San Diego and I'd love to set it up for them!


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

The chances just plummeted. Mom says she doesn't want to pay more than 300 dollars upfront. I would be able to help (I would be able to pay all of it, she would never let me). She could pay the 300 and then I could add more... I don't know. We will DEFINITELY be going the DIY way, if we do it.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Agent13 said:


> My mom is in san diego and when i do my west coast 2 week trip I plan to (first spend a week with her) help her and her bf with a Koi pond. They are walkig didstance to Balboa park with their awesome Koi pond. Please give me tips on a great set up for them. they have decent land being with downtown San Diego and I'd love to set it up for them!


Honestly the best thing they can do (money permitting) is contact a local pond-builder. Being in San Diego I can imagine there quite a few around with varying price ranges. They really make a large difference in the appearance of the pond. Basically the difference between a hole in the ground with fish in it and a backyard water feature. Mine was installed by a local pond company. Some of those stones weigh half a ton. No way I could have positioned them like my pond guy did. 

One piece of advice I do have to give is if they want a true koi pond, shoot for 1000+ gallons. Koi get pretty large and need large ponds. For anything under 1000 gal I would just go with some nice goldfish. Quality shubunkins and comets make really nice pond fish.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

And, mom just put the kibosh on a pond. After I told her it would have to be at least 4' deep, she said no. I'll keep trying for a bigger tank! LOL


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

How deep it needs to be is dependent on where you live. For most places, 3 feet is plenty.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

thekoimaiden said:


> Honestly the best thing they can do (money permitting) is contact a local pond-builder. Being in San Diego I can imagine there quite a few around with varying price ranges. They really make a large difference in the appearance of the pond. Basically the difference between a hole in the ground with fish in it and a backyard water feature. Mine was installed by a local pond company. Some of those stones weigh half a ton. No way I could have positioned them like my pond guy did.
> 
> One piece of advice I do have to give is if they want a true koi pond, shoot for 1000+ gallons. Koi get pretty large and need large ponds. For anything under 1000 gal I would just go with some nice goldfish. Quality shubunkins and comets make really nice pond fish.


Money is no issue. They are in the historic district and consider me the pro( I have no clue why!) about fish/reptiles. So I could convince them pond-buiders are the only way to go..haha. Growing up my dad built one himself but it was not really that big however it was nice. But her bf seems to give me free reign so I want to turn their amazing garden into an oasis. I adore their houseand I thinking the far corner could do 4,000g if I dont want to infringe on the organic garden they have. Ther is some amazing world known fish store my moms bf wants to take me to in July when I'm out there and I find that maybe to be the good "lets get her done" nudge ;-)


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Agent13 said:


> Money is no issue. They are in the historic district and consider me the pro( I have no clue why!) about fish/reptiles. So I could convince them pond-buiders are the only way to go..haha. Growing up my dad built one himself but it was not really that big however it was nice. But her bf seems to give me free reign so I want to turn their amazing garden into an oasis. I adore their houseand I thinking the far corner could do 4,000g if I dont want to infringe on the organic garden they have. Ther is some amazing world known fish store my moms bf wants to take me to in July when I'm out there and I find that maybe to be the good "lets get her done" nudge ;-)


Awesome! It sounds like you will have a great time! Keep us updated! And pictures are always a major plus!!


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

thekoimaiden said:


> Awesome! It sounds like you will have a great time! Keep us updated! And pictures are always a major plus!!


Will do!!! I'm so excited to do it! my son was the first to push for it but I quickly jumped on that train. :-D


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I really enjoyed my pond. I look forward to the day I have a yard and a basement. Probably wont find a basement living on an island...


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

jaysee said:


> I really enjoyed my pond. I look forward to the day I have a yard and a basement. Probably wont find a basement living on an island...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


hahaha...wait is this a crack at me lol. When I finally move to Turks ya'll better stay my friends and ship me some reasonably priced koi ( and other fish)!


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Hmmm I'm curious what makes you think that was a shot at you ;-)

You just don't find many basements on islands, so if I want one i'll have to leave this paradise 

And boy do I want one! I'd build a 10,000 gallon "tank" the length of the basement. But I love living on an island....


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

oh yes I forget that where you live is an "island" .
I keep thinking every Island reference is about me because I spend so much tim in the islands. Boat's there now for one more month. And my kids claim they're from Turks haha. Sorry. hahaha


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey, the only way on and off is a bridge, and we are surrounded by water - that makes us an island sans quotations thank you kindly! We all can't live in vacationland ;-)


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Lights106 (May 16, 2013)

I just got a 40 gal!! I'm loving it! When I buy my own house I WILL have a koi pond and betta tanks everywhere!!


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I have to wait until move out... By then, I'll be in college, and I probably won't be allowed to have many fish there.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

The largest I have is a 20 gallon sitting in the basement. I had had plans to get it cleaned and prepped for a rescued goldfish, but I managed to find it a new home without having to take it myself (I was not very prepared for it, honestly). I want to get the tank cleaned out and set up, but now that I don't have an urgent need, I'll just let it sit for a while longer and do some more planning. Also... I really don't have space to put it where I really want. Too many betta tanks already! >.<


----------

